# The Royal Game of Ur



## night_wrtr (Jun 5, 2017)

Fun video of Irving Finkel of the British Museum playing The Royal Game of Ur against Tom Scott. Finkel adds some interesting tidbits of history along the way and its fun to watch this ancient game being played.

I also think Finkel is hilarious.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 5, 2017)

night_wrtr said:


> Fun video of Irving Finkel of the British Museum playing The Royal Game of Ur against Tom Scott. Finkel adds some interesting tidbits of history along the way and its fun to watch this ancient game being played.
> 
> I also think Finkel is hilarious.



It's a nice video, saw it a while back.

Oddly enough I first came across this game in _Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation _in 1999 on my PS1. You have to beat the computer, and the rules were basically the same as those played there. So clearly Irving Finkel had found the extended and advanced rules, 'cause we must have known roughly how it to play it a while back! (Perhaps a bit like Monopoly today everyone in the past just added on loads of extra rules to make the basic game more exciting )


----------



## night_wrtr (Jun 5, 2017)

I definitely need to get my hands on one of those replicas.


----------

